# Possum Grape Wine



## merginglight (Sep 8, 2006)

We have access to Possum Grapes here in NW Arkansas, which are now ripe for the picking (minus the chiggers we get when we pick them!) and I was wondering if anyone's ever made Possum grape wine and if so, how did you do it and did it turn out? I have 19 cups of processed possum grape juice and am getting ready to make jelly and if anyone has ever had that kind of jelly then they know how awesome it is. My husband and I thought it'd make a great sweet wine. Let me know ~ Thanks!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2006)

I would have to guess that "Possum Grapes" you are refering to are Persimmons? I have not made any yet but is definately on my "To Make" this year. Tried a bottle that a friend of mine had made last year and it was really, really good. Here is the recipe i am going to use for mine that came from Jack Kellers site. Good luck with it and keep us appraised on the outcome, Some accompanying pictures woule be great too.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques19.asp


----------



## merginglight (Sep 9, 2006)

Waldo - When we went Possum Grape hunting we did see some Wild Persimmons - though not a whole lot, about an inch in diameter, peach/pink in colorand very interesting looking. The fruit I'm talking about (Possum Grape), resemblesthe grapes you buy in the store only each piece of fruit is the size and feelof a pea. I learned of the fruit several years back from my husband's mother, who's mother told her when she was a child. Not many people know of the fruit, but it doesn't surprise me because these fruits grow in the tree tops and at the ends of branches, therefore extremely hard to get to. Someone told me the fruit is originally called Muskadine and yet, the Muskadine fruit I've seen is twice the size of regular grapes. If these small grapes are Muskadines, then they are a wild version and much, much smaller. I ordered a beginners wine making equipment kit online yesterday, as it's a real need withthe fruit trees that grow on our property. We have a Georgia Peach and a Brea Apple.We've never made wine before so I'm sure we'll have a lot of misses before we have some hits - but, I can't wait to get started. Too, around this area there's plenty of back roads lined with Blackberry bushes and every year they're free to anyone who wants them. You know, next growing season is going to be a blast - I can't wait and I'll keep you posted on it all. I'll try to get pictures as we go. Have Fun 


P.S. I saw an exert on this site about Habenarowine and I had to cringe just a little and yet, in our freezer right now are 3 gallon sized bags full of beautiful Habenero's.I agree with the gentleman who thought of usingit to cook with- great idea! But I can't imagine drinking it!*Edited by: merginglight *


----------



## pkcook (Sep 9, 2006)

Found this photo online. Is this close to what you are picking: 







I found other names like "frost grape" and "seasonvine." They are from the Vitaceae family and the _Cissusverticillata_species.If this is what you are picking, I'm sure Jack Keller could help you outwith the species name on how to make wine from it.Hope this helps.


----------



## merginglight (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks PK - this is really close to what we've got here, though slightly different in the leaves. I'll have to take note of this name and go on a species hunt. These little fruits make the best jelly and I'll bet they're simply awesome for sweet wine. Thanks again


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2006)

I am not familiar with those. Can you get some pictures merginlight? And by the way, welcome to the forum. Look forward to your participation. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 9, 2006)

I saw some of those this morning when I was out for a hike. They look like little blueberries up close. I'd hate to have to pick enough to make a batch of wine.


----------



## FGStout (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, all. Just wanted to say I've always known these to be called Muscadine grapes, or Scuppernaug Grapes.Their thick skinned and when made into a wine sometimes has a taste of being a light honey flavored rosa or white. Just depends on what other fruit you put into it. I'm making some right now. If you just use the white grape it-self that is, it made into a nice white. Yesterday though I added strawberries to it and since I had a few of the black grapes, it turned into a rosa anyway. But I like it and Iguess, afterall, it's whatu want that matters. *Edited by: FGStout *


----------



## Newman (Oct 26, 2008)

It just so happens that today I tried some Possum Berry wine. It was a little dry for my liking but after adding a little simple syrup it was quite good. A friend of mine was given it and is not a big wine fan so he gave it to me. It is a purplish-brown color (more purple than brown) with very nice clarity. I liked it enough to where I may try and make some. I run across them all the time while I am picking Muscadine and did not find out what they were till this year. They are relatively small (pea sized) and would be rather difficult to collect in large batches. However I liked it enough to where I will make some next year. 

Hope that was helpful. 

Also here is a link to see what a possum berry is.
http://www.duke.edu/~cwcook/trees/viciba.html


----------



## whip999 (Jun 21, 2009)

I grew up in the NW part of Arkansas and just yesterday I was talking about picking the possum grape as a young boy. I can tell you for sure they are not wild persimmons. The persimmon is a small very bitter fruit that has to have the first frost to turn nice and sweet. I think my son can make a wine out of the possum grape. If I could get some of that juce we would try it. He has made some very nice pomegranate wine. You may email me with information.
<DIV align=left>Thanks
<DIV align=left>Jim


----------

